# It's a bit big, but now we're talking.



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

They on the right track here, but it's really big. Be sure and watch the video. Impressive.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/02/kno-dual-screen-tablet-appears-at-d8-we-go-hands-on/


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Yikes!! I looked at some of their press pictures of people holding this behemoth and can not believe they mean for this to be portable. I think they are on the right track, just maybe not so big!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't see lugging that around. Way to big.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

To big? Well, maybe for an eReader, but maybe not for an eTextbook. The main thing to ask is, how rugged is it - will it stand up to student (mis/ab)use?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

thanks fr the link


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

FearNot said:


> To big? Well, maybe for an eReader, but maybe not for an eTextbook. The main thing to ask is, how rugged is it - will it stand up to student (mis/ab)use?


Not only that but if you watched the video, you saw how you can take notes in the margins, do post-it notes, and make notes in a lined area just like a note book. I personally think that this may become the main class room eReader. Or maybe the next generation of it.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

What an incredible (huge) gadget.  If it is that big though... I don't know if I could qualify it as a gadget.  Great video (I loved the music).

I think it would be wonderful for textbooks.  I would want a huge reader for textbooks since they have all the pictures and schematics and graphics.  What an asset it could be.  With that said, more textbooks need to be published in ereader format.  None of my textbooks has been published in an ereader format.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I love this thing for students!  If- and the way book publishers act this is a big if- all your textbooks were on it, holy cow.  It would fit in a backpack, although it's the size of a big laptop it's only 5 pounds.  You charge it at night, lug that thing, the charger (just in case) and your purse in your bag/backpack.  And you have your calendar on it, your assignments, your books - past and present- your homework, and your notebooks all in that one 5 pound package.  It's got room to do all that with the double screen, and lots of younger folks don't seem to give a rat's patootie about eyestrain anyhow.  (I didn't when I was that age.)  

I'm all for less weight in the school bag.  I see some of the technical issues and really hope they get the bugs all worked out.  I hope people will give this type thing a fighting chance.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

That is awesome! I really hope they have it worked out in the next two years! By then my oldest will be starting high school and I would love for her to have one of these! Even in 6th grade she had 4 huge books with a combined weight of around 30 lbs...which is a lot when you consider that she only weighs 75lbs!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's a bit more - a demo from D8:

http://d8.allthingsd.com/20100602/kno-demo/


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Eye strain is definitely not an issue for us younger generation, multitasking is though, it'll have to effectively do more than just books to catch high schoolers and college age kids attention.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

caracara said:


> Eye strain is definitely not an issue for us younger generation, multitasking is though, it'll have to effectively do more than just books to catch high schoolers and college age kids attention.


I strongly disagree with this statement. Eye strain is absolutely an issue. I can read on a computer screen but it is not comfortable. Since I got used to the kindle I have found it very difficult to read things that are long on the computer screen. I don't have eye strain issues when I'm multitasking, but if I try to focus on reading something, it definitely is there. I know this is true for others that I know as well.

And I don't think it has to do more than just books. Of my close friends from high school and I, over half of us already have ereaders (I'm 21, they're all 22).

Eye strain may not be as much of an issue, but if you get at all spoiled, then you're spoiled.

However, less weight for textbooks is definitely a good thing. If you're carrying it on your back 5 lbs is not at all bad - many laptops are heavier than that.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I think that the education market could sustain a dedicated textbook reader. I don't know that this is it, but something similar but equally big might be the ticket. Kids and college students carry around way too much weight in textbooks. The only problem for younger students is putting a multi-hundred dollar item in their care. You wouldn't do that before high school, at the earliest, unless it was pretty darned cheap.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Jan Strnad said:


> I think that the education market could sustain a dedicated textbook reader. I don't know that this is it, but something similar but equally big might be the ticket. Kids and college students carry around way too much weight in textbooks. The only problem for younger students is putting a multi-hundred dollar item in their care. You wouldn't do that before high school, at the earliest, unless it was pretty darned cheap.


... and VERY rugged.


----------



## RowdysMom (Aug 2, 2010)

For college students this is AWESOME!  Instead of lugging around a laptop and all those textbooks, it's perfect!  For just someone like little old me to read on - I will stick with my nook, thanks!


----------

